# Wood Burning Pizza Ovens



## jpranch (Mar 6, 2012)

Calling all food (pizza) aficionados’. I have heard about the excellent “old world” cooking of pizza with a wood burning oven but have never seen one. I have a customer that wants to install one in a commercial restaurant. Have any of you dealt with this. I’m chewing new ground here and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## IJHumberson (Mar 6, 2012)

I've seen a couple of them in recent years, and both devices had good installation instructions provided by the manufacturer, but don't forget that Chapter 14 of NFPA 96 has a whole bunch of special requirements for solid fuel cooking appliances - when I brought those to the attention of the architect, they looked at me like I was from another planet (I guess they hadn't done too many wood-fired ovens, either!) Other than the NFPA 96 requirements, though, they aren't terribly difficult as long as you can get the manufacturer's specifications.

Good luck!


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2012)

install per manufacter,  no hood depending on the model,     no extinguishing system required in my opinion

basicaly an open face oven.

saw on on tv last night that the chef uses charcoal

good pizza, if you like burned edges, and I do.

home model::

http://www.losangelesovenworks.com/ovens/pdfs/Gable-Steel%20-%20Model%2090.pdf

http://www.losangelesovenworks.com/ovens/installation.php


----------



## MechinspMi (Mar 6, 2012)

cda, say it ain't so!

suppression required per IMC & NFPA 96 with a separate exhaust system to boot.  Cannot be combined with other non-solid fuel fired appliances.

Have seen approx 8 in last 6 months here in the peoples republic of Ann Arbor.  College students love that burnt crust.

IJH is right on the extra requirements of 96, in Michigan 96 is a referenced standard so we use it to the fullest.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to say that I cannot use NFPA 96. It is not referenced by the 2009 IBC or IFC. Unless the installation standard references it?


----------



## Msradell (Mar 6, 2012)

Recently had an installation here for a pizza oven that used both natural gas and Coal!  The gas provides the base heating and the coal is for the high temperatures, 1000°+ as well as flavor and char!  Instructions showed a single flu for ventilation of both and local requirements added a hood to capture the heat coming out the front.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, I have been surfing the net and found plenty of duel heat source units. Typically natural gas & wood.


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2012)

MechinspMi said:
			
		

> cda, say it ain't so!suppression required per IMC & NFPA 96 with a separate exhaust system to boot.  Cannot be combined with other non-solid fuel fired appliances.
> 
> Have seen approx 8 in last 6 months here in the peoples republic of Ann Arbor.  College students love that burnt crust.
> 
> IJH is right on the extra requirements of 96, in Michigan 96 is a referenced standard so we use it to the fullest.


What if the oven is directly vented to the outside??? And not under a hood???


----------



## steveray (Mar 7, 2012)

Ask them where they are storing the wood also....and make sure they have some guidelines in place....never inspected one but have seen them in neighboring towns....I would say type I hood till proven otherwise....


----------



## Codegeek (Mar 7, 2012)

If the wood is being used to provide open flame combustion, then it would be an extra-heavy duty cooking appliance and follow the provisions in the IMC.  Not sure that helps any, but it might!


----------



## RJJ (Mar 7, 2012)

agree with the geek


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 7, 2012)

IMC Chapter 9 section 917


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 7, 2012)

SAME RULES DIFFERENT "Solid Fuel Source" All the same things apply

This place Wes's Rib House has been around since I was too young to drink

http://wesribhouse.com/gallery.html

Big Hickory wood fire that the customer can view through glass - the chef roasts from the other side - litterally


----------



## ICE (Mar 7, 2012)

Msradell said:
			
		

> Recently had an installation here for a pizza oven that used both natural gas and Coal!  The gas provides the base heating and the coal is for the high temperatures, 1000°+ as well as flavor and char!  Instructions showed a single flu for ventilation of both and local requirements added a hood to capture the heat coming out the front.


1000 degrees is radical for cooking.  I know a guy that found out that his self cleaning oven gets way hot when it's cleaning itself.   He figured that he could cook a steak in like a minute.  What he didn't know is that the door locks.  It didn't turn out well and his neighbor called the fire dept..

I had a cooking question this morning.  I make oatmeal in the same pan every morning.  Why must I clean the pan if I boil water in it every day?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you sure it did not turn out "WELL" done?


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> 1000 degrees is radical for cooking.  I know a guy that found out that his self cleaning oven gets way hot when it's cleaning itself.   He figured that he could cook a steak in like a minute.  What he didn't know is that the door locks.  It didn't turn out well and his neighbor called the fire dept..I had a cooking question this morning.  I make oatmeal in the same pan every morning.  Why must I clean the pan if I boil water in it every day?


Because your wife will hit you with it first, than tell you to clean it

So moral of the story;;; do not eat oatmeal


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2012)

As you walk into the restaurant

http://hdrgolf.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/salt-lick.jpg

http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/qLJUDPOamhLdbtfbcWyHnA?select=HJBucj-reDNUVOld05lxpQ

Vented directly to Outside

So if it came to your ahj would you require a hood and extinguishing system ??????


----------



## Frank (Mar 8, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> 1000 degrees is radical for cooking.  I know a guy that found out that his self cleaning oven gets way hot when it's cleaning itself.   He figured that he could cook a steak in like a minute.  What he didn't know is that the door locks.  It didn't turn out well and his neighbor called the fire dept..I had a cooking question this morning.  I make oatmeal in the same pan every morning.  Why must I clean the pan if I boil water in it every day?


I have worked that call remember one afternoon--

Teenaged baby sitter one afternoon is baking cake for the little ones and managed to lock the oven

Calls the fire department.

We fill the end of the cul de sac and driveway with 3 units.

Get the oven opened up and are in the kitchen eating well done cake as mom and dad get home from work with the OMG whats happening response to the firetrucks.

Answered  "Cakes done"


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm on board with Steveray and codegeek


----------



## lunatick (Mar 17, 2012)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Calling all food (pizza) aficionados’. I have heard about the excellent “old world” cooking of pizza with a wood burning oven but have never seen one. I have a customer that wants to install one in a commercial restaurant. Have any of you dealt with this. I’m chewing new ground here and any help would be appreciated.


We have many in the Twin Cities. Very good food.

So that stated, I knew MN Dept of Health had to have something which addressed this.

Given that while built in, it would be construed as a cooking appliance.

They call they Hearth Ovens and Solid Fuel Equipment.

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/about/divisions/~/media/Files/food/business/ventguide.ashx

see page 36.


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome lunatik


----------



## fatboy (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 19, 2012)

lunatik - with that handle you should fit in well with the rest of us - I also would like to extend a welcome

As they say - you don't have to be crazy to be a part of this forum - but it sure helps


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

Who's crazy? Not us its the rest of the world that is off the rocker.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

Well the rest of the world and brudgers.


----------

